# Okay, I did it, repeat, I did it!



## Algonquin (Apr 10, 2021)

I took one of my favorite pieces, the andante from the 40th symphony of Mozart, took a really nice version of it, and with the aid of Goldwave added in the repeats, is that wicked? Have to say I did a great job too, now I'm wondering how it all might sound if I added in a repeat of a completely different conductor. Oh the heavenly length


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Good job! Which version did you add the repeat? Some performances observe all repeats.

Original 1788 version





Revised 1791 version


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 10, 2021)

Bruno Walter, the other version I like for modern orchestra is conducted by Britten and that one does have all the repeats. The two versions you sent to me are excellent. The second with clarinets for modern orchestra and the first for original instumements, who're the conducters?


----------



## BeatriceB (May 3, 2021)

Algonquin said:


> Bruno Walter, the other version I like for modern orchestra is conducted by Britten and that one does have all the repeats. The two versions you sent to me are excellent. The second with clarinets for modern orchestra and the first for original instumements, who're the conducters?


One of my favorite symphonies.


----------

